# 19290 and 19295



## SharL  (Feb 18, 2009)

There is no radiology forum, so I'm putting this in surgical . . hoping someone might have some input.  Seems somewhere I read that code +19295 (image guided placement of localization clip, is rolled into 19290 (placement of needle local wire) in breast biopsy procedures.  Does anyone have any insight.  Can these two codes be coded together ?


----------



## mmelcam (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't code radiology but looking in the CPT book under code +19295 it states to use 19295 in conjunction with 19102, 19103. I hope this helps.


----------



## mgord (Feb 20, 2009)

19290 is when the needle loc wire is placed preoperatively in the radiology dept and this code is billed by the radiologist - then the pt is brought to OR for biopsy/excision. 
In 19295, usually we bill this when we are doing a mammotome biopsy - 19103 and the surgeon placeds the marker clip during the biopsy. 
Hope that helps.
Thanks!!


----------



## luz.buenaventura (Feb 21, 2009)

*breast biopsy*

19295 - is an add-on procedure of placing a metallic clip before a breast biopsy procedure (19102 or 19103)
19290 - is the placement of a needle localization wire (Hawkins wire) to assist in the identification of the suspect tissue.

In my experience as a radiology coder, 19295 always go hand in hand as an add-on procedure for a percutaneous core biopsy 19102 or an automated vacuum assisted or mammotome probe biopsy 19103.
19290 is a separate preoperative procedure.


----------



## kaviarasu (Feb 25, 2009)

*it is clip used in biopsy*

19295 is an add on code and it should not be billed seperately 

acctually it is a clip used during the proceedure to locate the neddle for biopsy of lesion, comfortablly

should be added with 19102 and 19103

hope this will be helpfull for u 

kavi-cpc


----------



## purvashu (Feb 25, 2009)

These codes can be billed together but you would attach mod 59 to 19295. Hopefully this helps.

Thanks


----------



## mkj2486 (Feb 26, 2009)

no modifier on add-on codes, you would not use 59


----------

